# dvd con salida coaxial... pero minicomponente sin entrada



## chusstonny (Nov 27, 2006)

saludos a todos en el foro
queria pedir ayuda de algo que no estoy seguro que se puedad pero igual aqui va:
tengo un dvd con 2 tipos de salida de audio una coaxial y otra de 2 canales rca (R y L) este lo conecto a un minicomponente con entrada dvd pero no tiene coaxial, tiene entrada para cada altavoz por separado (Rfront, Lfront, Rrear, Lrear y center) entonces quisiera saber si puedo sacar de algun modo los 3 canales que estoy perdiendo, ya sea arreglando un cable coaxial con 5 salidas o algo asi la verdad no tengo idea si se puede  ... agradeceria cualquier información
gracias saludos


----------



## thors (Nov 28, 2006)

la salida coaxial  es digital al igual que SPDIF entonces no se puede directamente sin 
una interface o convertidor "digital / analogico" mmmmmm no se


----------



## capitanp (Nov 28, 2006)

fijate si tu equipo entrando por L y R no decodifica los otros tres canales internamente


----------



## Apollo (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola chusstonny:

Si tu DVD lo permite, en los ajustes del sistema puedes hacer que por las salidas L y R obtengas  los 5 canales "virtualmente" mezclados.

Y como bien apunta thors, no puedes conectar directamente la salida coaxial al amplificador ya que es digital, y las entradas de tu amplificador son análogas.

En el mercado hay convertidores de digital a 5 canales, pero es un gasto considerable, en el último de los casos (incluyendo el mío) es más barato conseguir unas bocinas para PC 5.1 con entrada digital y conectar directamente el DVD, así ya tienes un teatro en casa 5.1.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## kapitan klamoxil (Ene 7, 2007)

Hola, tengo un problema similiar al de chusstonny. Tenía un reproductor dvd con salida 5.1 coaxial digital y me han regalado un sistema de altavoces 5.1 con entradas analogicas (rca-minijack).

Pero por ahí tirado tenía otro reproductor dvd con salidas 5.1 RCA y Coaxial.
Quería saber si hay alguna forma de aprovechar este segundo dvd para que a los altavoces le llegue el sonido digital 5.1 del primer reproductor dvd. 

jejeje menuda movida ¿no?

saludos.


----------

